# Marriott Cypress Harbour - Orlando Jan 26 - Feb 1 2BR $700



## 4Reliefnow (Dec 26, 2013)

Full 2 BR Villa at Marriott for the last week of January.  Located just off International Drive near Central Florida Parkway and Sea World.  Great resort for just sitting around the pool or playing golf.  Half way between Disney and Universal Studios if you feel like seeing the parks.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 4, 2014)

*Detroit Temps below Zero - Still available*

Detroit reached -3 on Thursday.  68 today in Orlando.  This rental still available.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Jan 8, 2014)

*4 Reliefnow Means - I need A Vacation - ESCAPE WINTER*

What a brutal cold spell and 16" of snow here in Michigan.  I expected warm weather timeshare reservations would be flying of the shelf.  I really need a warm weather vacation, renting Florida because I decided to go to Marriott Shadow Ridge in Palm Springs now.

If you are reading this, Let me know.....Are you getting a warm weather vacation soon?  Did you rent a last minute week to someone who could not take one more month of cold and snow?  

Ironic, The only rental I got was someone who wants to go skiing.  But, I helped a friend rent at St. petersburg, FL for Spring Baseball, Sunshine, and Beach.

Good Luck all and keep on TUGGIN'


----------

